# The next FF Gathering is 24th March 2006 in Nottingham



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Girls and boys 

I have been in contact with Nottingham Hayley conference centre and they have spoken to Cranage (no doubt to see if everyone behaved themselves  ).

They have offered us the following:

£65 for one night 
£100 for two nights
£145 for three nights

[stablo]Costs are per room not per person[/stablo]

Buffett will be £20 per head

The date they have available is the weekend of the 24th March.

Will be talking to them again in the next couple of days and arranging it all for definate.

Mel

x x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Right on my doorstep  , at least if the electric goes out at the venue everyone can come round to mine for drinks    , ooooo I'm all excited now     .  Plus as it's in my home town DP who'll be DH then will have no excuse and will come along with me also to meet everyone.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Whoo hoo! Put us down for a definate! DH can't refuse me this meet up, no way, Its only 2 hours from us   LOL

Nicky x x x


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Whey hey!!!! 

Put us down for a defo, only 40 mins away for us but I think we will stay the saturday night so we don't have to drive home after the meal!!! 

Defo gonna start saving now!!

Love

Shezza, Nay & Zaky!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I am that excited I think I may explode  , hmmmmmm 2006 - maybe I definitely do need to calm myself down, I'll end up like Lee Evans if I stay this excited for that long!


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

I got very excited as I thought it was soon then I realsied we had already passed March and saw that it was 2006   
anyway me and DH will be up for this meet but I think we will bring our own home, can anyone tell me if there are any good camp sites local to the event for our caravan?
if there are none around I will have to park it in Nikki's driveway  
Dydie xxx


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Woohoo!        
So excited I could burst!
(Somebody get me a 2 year diary!!)
lizi


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

And I thought I was excited  

Nicky x x x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Dydie you'd be more than welcome to park your caravan in our driveway but as you drive through my area you may think 'maybe not'!  

Thank god its not just me getting overly excited, at least there will be tons of Lee Evan's walking in on the day now and not just me


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Yipppeeee, Can't wait and lovely to see some 'newbies' getting excited about it too!

Well done Mel for getting this sorted - plenty of time for us all to save up.

Must admit, these hotels are excellent value - if you think they include a full breakie too!

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Good to see so many people getting excited already and we still have another 11 months to go  

Will do lists more near the time just wanted to give everyone the fab news that it is all arranged, Eastwood hall looks nice and hopefully the staff are just as nice  

Cant wait to see everyone   , just wish it was sooner.

Mel

x x


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Wooooo-hoooooo!
Think we'll be able to make this one, moi and hubs  
Thanks Mel for letting us have so much notice.....
anyone worked out how many sleeps to it yet? 
Gayn   ^beware^  ^beware^
XX


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I cannot wait and I am determind to get DP aka DH-to-be ( ) to come - have long enough to work on it too


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Well we are hoping and going to be trying to save so we can go. Dont like missing the big meets.

We had a look at the virtual tour today and noticed that in the lounge there is part of it sectioned off. So thought we can commandeer it and close the ends so the kids cant escape 

love Kim x x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Elaine

Joe wouldnt let it stop him he would think it great that he could climb out. But at least i would have a bit of warning that he was off. Although OMG he will be 4 then. Where has my baby gone?

love Kimx  x x


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

OMG Zak will be 15 months then  

Defo need a bit for the kids then cos Zak has that glint in his eyes that he's gonna be a right little sod!!  

Love

Shezza 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

I reckon a 6ft penned area should be available - Unless Daniel is going to be oncall again to catch my fast little lad... who by the way has got even faster since Cranage the other week.  

Hmmm, reckon Iestyn and Joe could well and truely have us on our toes!

Love,

Sue xxxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Any ideas on how many of us they can accommodate Mel?
*HOW MANY SLEEPS?*
     
Gayn
XX


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

They have enough rooms... I'll get mel to list specifics later when she gets home.

Until then heres a pic of the hotel we will be creating havoc staying at


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Oh this looks to be a fab weekend i want to come now too  

Martine xxxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Where's the pic Tony?

Gayn
X


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Its quite big and takes a few moments to load - so watch my post 

Tony,
x


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

*BET YOU SAY THAT TO ALL THE GIRLS!*


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

​


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

oh damn ... kinda let myself in for that one 

lmao


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Trust you Angel!

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

*MOI?*


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Seems like ages away but its gonna be fab and gives us all enough time to save up those pennies.

Already a ickle bit excited 

Angel - trust you 

Mel

x x


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Mel......I just couldn't resist....you know me by now  
Looking forward to it, and saving pennies, as got millions..well 14 b'day's in March, including Hubs and *****.
Looking forward to meeting you all, and getting some serious kissy-wugs off all these bubs  
I shall be on my best behaviour ........ 
       .....what else would you expect from "Moi"?

XX


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I had to do it guys, went and got a ticker for this meet


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

LOL Nikki

I was going to do one last night too to see how many days it was  But I never got chance LOL

Nicky x x x

     Only 318 days till I get to meet you guys at last


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

LOL I've been thinking about it for a while - the curiosity of who many days it was just got too much!


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

I'll def becoming although as we live so close i doubt we will stay at night, if thats ok? 

Just have to talk DH into coming now  

Ah well i have nearly a year lol  

Bekie


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Just tell him Bekie  I told DH we were going and that was that lol

Nicky x x x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Im the same as you Bekie - have a year to convince DP (will be DH by then) to come.  He met Clare mac and Clarelb briefly for a drink at the Nottingham meet last month, think thats helped a bit, will keep working on him.


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Hi guys,

Well I just TOLD Nay he was coming too (last years meet) he went and he enjoyed it!! He can't wait for next one now too!

Love

Shezza 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Mentioned it a few more times over the last week and DP is coming round to the idea - think as long as there are guys around to talk footie/rugby for a bit he'll be happy.


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Girls

I hope you can talk your hubby's around to coming  

You have a whole year (well just under now   ) to win them over and twist them around your little finger  

Mel
x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I told John we were going this time and that he has no excuses! He's not allowed to have any Karaoke competition finals booked in this time round!! Mez and I are currently working on getting her hubby to agree to it too  LOL

Mel are you and Tony going to this meet? It would be fab to meet you both too 

I can't wait 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Nicky

We will definately be at this meet 

We were so sad we had to miss the last one but nothing will stop us this time 

Mel, Tony and Jessica
x x x x x


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Woohoo! Count us in, Mel. Haven't told DH yet but if I did, he'd only forget!!!!  

love
Caroline
xxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hello ladies, gents, children, babies and bumps.

We have 30 rooms reserved for our meet and when booking can you please please make sure you ask to be put through to Monica in conference planning as she is dealing with all our bookings personaly so there is no mix up with costs etc this time.

I will remind peeps every so often anyway  

Mel
x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hiya

We are defo up for it

DH sister lives in Nottingham and he loves Nottingham too

A night out with gr8 folks too what more can he ask for for a fab weekend 

Be gr8 to see so many faces!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Mel, I know its a bit soon yet but do you know the date when can we start booking the hotel from?    I don't want to miss my place  

Nicky x x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Nicky  

I think you can actualy start booking now  

Ohhhhhhhh exciting now i can start a booking list  

Mel
x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Mel

Have spoken to Ian (my dh!!) and he says definitly count us in, hes wanting to make a weekend of it with his sister and nephews so could u just put us down for the meal

Be fab to meet some user names in the flesh and to see some of the miracles of ff!!

Emilyxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

cool Emily, 

I can't wait, though have been sitting on my hands so I don't phone up and book just yet, I think that would look like I was desperate wouldn't it? LOL   

Nicky x x x


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

omg i cant believe ive only just seen this!!!

We will be there, no need to stay though as dont live too far away from Nottingham, 


cant wait, where is Hayley conference centre?


love
Lisa
xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Lisa, Its the Eastwood conference centre (I think lol) Heres the link to the site anyway  http://www.hayley-conf.co.uk/pages/main_frame.html

Nicky x x x


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks for that nicky,


Eastwood is even closer, it just gets better lol, looks lovely, not sure whether to stay anyway now.

Lisa
xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Has anyone else managed to get hold of Monica yet? I've tried a few times and each time she either not in her office or not at work   
I think she should be there 24 hrs so I can book!! 

Mel - is this meet the same as the others in that we pay on the weekend, or do I pay when I phone?  

Will try again probably next weekend now as I'm working all week until 6pm 

Nicky x x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Nicky

They may ask for a credit card number but you dont pay until you checkout.

Love Kimx  xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Cool, Thanks Kim 

Are you coming to this meet too Hun?

x x x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

OMG I can't believe I have only just seen this!!    I am blinder than I first suspected .....

Anyway, I'm going to ring Nottingham now, and book us in for the saturday night. (Mark and Marie)  

Marie xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

All booked     

Oh, I hope I can persuade a baby to grow in my tummy by then!    

If not, I'll be content with cuddles from the babies there.  

Marie xx

(very excited now-  is it March yet?!)


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

I can't wait - not booked up yet though!

Marielou - having lots of words with big guy in the sky to let you have a bubbs or two in your tummy, so we can pat your bump as you cuddle the other bubbs! (your bubbs can then kick our bubbs from the inside!).

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Mel do you know if its ok for me and DH to just come in the evening for drinks to meet up with you all (as we live in Nottingham)?  Just wondering if thats ok and the hotel would be ok with people doing that.


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Nikki

That is absolutely fine - anyone is welcome to come in just for drinks, many have done so on previous meets.

 

Mel
x x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Brilliant, no doubt we will come for the meal but will know later in the year, either way me and DH will def be coming in the evening/s.


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Chances are that i may do the same as Nikki as i live in Derby which is really close, and if it would be alright have the evening meal?  I'm not sure how it works so you'll have to let me know if thats possible.

Many thanks

Bekie


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Bekie

Of course it is ok just to have the meal - nearer the time i will ask for names and the waitress takes a list so you can pay for your meals on the night 

Looking forward to meeting you

Mel
x x


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

So we don't have to book if all we're not staying over night? (That would be 2 people, me and DH)
Maybe with my dietary requirements I should phone them anyway (veggie with allergy to nuts and palm oils!)

Am really looking forward to this, putting names to faces etc.

Lizi.x


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Mel

WE (all 3) will defo come to see you all. We may not stay over - depends on whether there is a daytime event for mini meet up or just evening events. Laura, as you know, stays up better than we do - but it is during term time, so I don't like her to be up too late.
Fee xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I know March is a while away yet but I am getting a tad excited about this and DH has agreed to def come


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

I will start putting names to lists soon.

Fee - I dont know what is happening day time on the Saturday yet but will keep you posted 

Mel
x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I still can't get hold of Monica, Everytime I ring shes not there    

Maybes I should start asking what her rota is so I know when she will b in and when she wont 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Do you know what guys, Christmas    isn't that far away now, especially once August is over with and so after Christmas comes March - all soooooooooo 'just round the corner' its scarey!


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Lets get this party started now - not long to go and everyone is welcome

Can you please start booking the rooms

Look forwad to seeing lots of new faces - oh and the regulars!​


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Mel if its just the meal we don't have to book yet do we?  Just to confirm.


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

No you dont have to book the meal - i will take a list then a week beforehand i give them the total numbers for the meal


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks Mel - DH and I are deffinately in for a meal, but we are not stopping over night as we live so close. (One veggie with nut allergies and one normal person!!)

Can I wear my party shoes?  They are black strappy sandels with beautiful crystals all over them and very high heels (they need to be when you are only my height!!) What's the dress code - is there any way I can stop DH coming in jeans tee-shirt and trainers?  These and so many other questions!!

Lizi.x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya

Me and DH will be there!!!!!

We arent staying over tho

I had to make a compromise    

But defo there for the meal!!

Emilyxx

cant wait!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

well seeing as ff party is over now 

on to the march meet!   

did you manage to book nicky??  i dont have credit card now as dh cut mine up  i have switch would that be ok to book with?? 

Bring on march meet!!!!!
Will prob be just me as dh is away then i think 

Hoping i got my new ticker correct


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I'm going to book tomorrow  Asked dh last night if he was okay with going, and he is, and even said he'd take the boys up to the room and put them to bed whilst I stayed up having a drinkie or two  Woohoooo!









Jayne x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh, will be great to see you again, Jayne .... hopefully this time we'll have time for a natter!! (as Hayley won't be there, theres a good chance we will .... unless Ben or Jack do the running off this time!   )

Marie xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Jayne said:


> I'm going to book tomorrow  Asked dh last night if he was okay with going, and he is, and even said he'd take the boys up to the room and put them to bed whilst I stayed up having a drinkie or two  Woohoooo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way heyyyyy - I've got a drinking buddy


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Crack open the sherry Mr T     (just the one for me though 'hic' )  

Marielou - Definitely!    Dh is a fab babysitter   

Right, I'm going to try and ring the appropriate person now and book for the Friday and Saturday   

Love

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

All booked  

Jayne x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

24th March 2006 - A great day (Its my Birthday  ) so count me in!

Who do I contact to book rooms etc? (having a   day!)
Ooh excited already!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi

You need to contact Monica in Conferencing on 01773 532532

This is a link to the place we're going 

http://www.hayley-conf.co.uk/pages/eastwood.html

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Yayyy, that would be great Mel  

I think Ken's a little like my dh in this sort of thing - it's not really his scene, but he's happy to come along, but equally happy to spend time in the room looking after the little ones  Am I right?    My dh would more than happily not come along, but will do so for me.  What a star he is.  I should look after him better   

Jayne x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Jayne! You got straight through to Monica?      Everytime I call she's not in her office or on a day off  

Maybes its a sign and I'm not really meant to go  

Nicky x x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

oh no Jayne and Tony drinking  you lot dont know what you are in for  

I will be my usual sensible self in land of nod by nine pm!!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I will try and get through tomorrow  

Looking forward to meeting you Jayne 

Mel are you going to drink alcoholic drinks this time   

Looking forward to it already  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Will have to get and book very soon - don't think Dion will come though!  So will have to be sensible  in charge of a toddler!  Bet he doesn't fall asleep at dinner times again in March like he did back at the last meet up in April!

Looking forward to seeing you all.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Sue

Joe did at that age so you never know. 

Love kIm x x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Nicky - Monica must've known it was me phoning  

Olive - Don't know what you mean!     

Jo - Looking forward to meeting you too Jo    

Sue -I can't see Ben sleeping through the evening meal either, and neither boys will go to bed particularly early anyhow - not bothered if they stay up extra late, just for the 2 nights - means they'll sleep well when they do get to bed - especially with it being a strange place for them and all of us in the one room.  We never share with the boys at home, so none of us are used to it.  Chances are it will be 2 very sleepless nights anyhow as I'm terrible at getting to sleep in strange places, so I may as well stay up and have a sherry or two    Dh can sleep anywhere, and at the drop of a hat, so he'll have no problems, and I can get by on fairly little sleep.  Might just need a snooze in the afternoon  

Jayne x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

*Can i please remind people to phone Monica in conferencing direct and book under REID party.

Do not book with reception

if you could let me know via IM once you have booked i will add your names?

Mel
x x *


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Olive - you dont have to have a credit card to book and they dont take any money hun - you pay on departure 

Lizzee - Havnt thought of what dress code we are doing this time or what exactly is on the agenda for this meet - ideas greatly appreciated though 

Mel
x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Details and booking list for this meet is here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=30923.msg360499#msg360499

I will be adding additional info the thread detailed above 

Mel
x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Get Booking Everyone - Not Long To Go


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=36367.new#new

New home


----------

